# Jhang Newspaper Leaked Merit List Of 2013



## junaid1995 (Dec 22, 2012)

moreover ppl say 
KEMU 92.0636
AIMC 90.8244
SIMS 89.9547
FJMC 89.6118
NMC 89.3948
AMC 88.8335
PMC 88.3986
RMC 87.9651
QMC 87.4532
SMC 87.0154
GMC 86.7056
SKBZMC 86.3184 
ZSMC 86.0572
KMSMC 85.9059
SMLC 85.859
DGMC 85.7850


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Let wait for 16th Nov


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I think by this point, we can only wait. Alot of fake merit lists have been pulled, who knows what the real situation is.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> I think by this point, we can only wait. Alot of fake merit lists have been pulled, who knows what the real situation is.


Which is the least gov institute ur ready to join?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Anything but DG KHAN I guess. Area's just too desolate and dangerous to ever be worth it.

Why do you ask? Btw, what was your aggregate anyway? I dont think I ever got around to asking you


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

One if my friend told me today that some private colleges have published this news in paper in order to make the people worried........Went to Akhtar Saeed's Farooq Hospital for submitting form......The receptionist there told me that there is a record sale of prospectus after the news......Just look at the statement in the paper that hundreds of those who don't get admission at Govt College's will be at the MERCY of private college's! 
I think its a myth of 86%....merit will remain static or have a very slight increase of 0.5-0.8%.

- - - Updated - - -

One if my friend told me today that some private colleges have published this news in paper in order to make the people worried........Went to Akhtar Saeed's Farooq Hospital for submitting form......The receptionist there told me that there is a record sale of prospectus after the news......Just look at the statement in the paper that hundreds of those who don't get admission at Govt College's will be at the MERCY of private college's! 
I think its a myth of 86%....merit will remain static or have a very slight increase of 0.5-0.8%.


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer (Jun 16, 2013)

umair333 said:


> One if my friend told me today that some private colleges have published this news in paper in order to make the people worried........Went to Akhtar Saeed's Farooq Hospital for submitting form......The receptionist there told me that there is a record sale of prospectus after the news......Just look at the statement in the paper that hundreds of those who don't get admission at Govt College's will be at the MERCY of private college's!
> I think its a myth of 86%....merit will remain static or have a very slight increase of 0.5-0.8%.
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


May ALLAH prove your words fruitful


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

umair333 said:


> One if my friend told me today that some private colleges have published this news in paper in order to make the people worried........Went to Akhtar Saeed's Farooq Hospital for submitting form......The receptionist there told me that there is a record sale of prospectus after the news......Just look at the statement in the paper that hundreds of those who don't get admission at Govt College's will be at the MERCY of private college's!
> I think its a myth of 86%....merit will remain static or have a very slight increase of 0.5-0.8%


A conspiracy theory, now we are finally getting somewhere.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

I became worried a lot after the news so I applied In Akhtar Saeed and now thinking to apply at CPMC too....how much money they'll earn by prospectuses? ??
Cmh got 2000 applicant and each paid 3000 and few applied for Both Mbbs and Bds so 
2000applicants×3000prospectuses=60, 00, 000Rs
.....This is the Eidi for private colleges
Same Eidi Shalamar got....Form + Processing fee....


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

*It Might Turn Out To Be That Way, Here's The Article For 2012*

Even I'm tensed. I don't wanna go to skzmdc and I've placed it on 6th number, right after ameer ud din medical college.


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

ur aggregate


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

88%


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

ap UHS khud ja ke clarify kar aao, good percentage

[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review the rules before posting again. Continued failure to abide by our rules will result in your account being suspended or even terminated. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

UHS won't reveal anything before 16th of november.


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

so wait till 16 nov


----------



## sakura.asahi (Aug 22, 2013)

A very carefully thought strategy by private medical colleges.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

This is really awful news. I really hope and pray that merit decreases (Insha Allah, AMIN). 

If UHS continues doing so, then next year, will future students have to get a minimum 88% aggregate to make it on open merit??? :? This is so unfair.


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

And in 2015, students will have to score above 90%


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

First thoughts: 
WTH! UHS is adamant to increase merit every year, and shuns aside the demand to not increase the merit seats to meet the highest ever doctor shortage in Pakistan. Disappointing. 

As for all of you, keeping last year's similar scenario in mind which ended in Jang being right and the merit rising, implement plan B right now to be on the safe side. If you don't have one yet, make one. Although, it is still hoped, this report turns out to be wrong (Insha Allah). 

All the best to all of you. May the odds be in your favor.


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

is this true:!:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

lightbeam said:


> is this true:!:


The 16th of nov will tell.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

ar2013 said:


> And in 2015, students will have to score above 90%


Unfortunately, it seems so. 



rizwan94 said:


> First thoughts:
> WTH! UHS is adamant to increase merit every year, and shuns aside the demand to not increase the merit seats to meet the highest ever doctor shortage in Pakistan. Disappointing.
> 
> As for all of you, keeping last year's similar scenario in mind which ended in Jang being right and the merit rising, implement plan B right now to be on the safe side. If you don't have one yet, make one. Although, it is still hoped, this report turns out to be wrong (Insha Allah).
> ...





lightbeam said:


> is this true:!:


Unbelievably, yes it is. Jang news report was shared by a member on this thread (P5, post#82): http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ate-what-your-expectations-about-merit-5.html . And last year's merit was above 84%. It was truely shocking and unexpected. I really hope it doesn't happen this time too (Inshallah, it will not).


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

last year UHS and jang news both said that merit will be above 84...........this year UHS officials and all the other academies are saying that the jang news is fake..........merit will close at 84.7


----------



## malik954 (Aug 14, 2013)

i think its a fake news....so wait for 16 november....
hopE foR thE bEsT....


----------

